# What to wear under ACL knee brace



## MAC_Ber (Jan 20, 2020)

44 year old- 1 year post up ACL reconstruction w meniscus repair. Will be heading back out snowboarding for annual Park City trip in a few weeks. Will be wearing a DonJoy Definace knee brace for stability/support. Anyone have recommendations for what to wear UNDER the brace to avoid skin irritation? Do you wear brace over/under long johns or tights?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wear it next to skin........it'll stay put and move less........keep the brace clean and dry.......skin irritation will be minimal compared to surgery................


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

(Properly-sized) Compression pants.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

MAC_Ber said:


> 44 year old- 1 year post up ACL reconstruction w meniscus repair. Will be heading back out snowboarding for annual Park City trip in a few weeks. Will be wearing a DonJoy Definace knee brace for stability/support. Anyone have recommendations for what to wear UNDER the brace to avoid skin irritation? Do you wear brace over/under long johns or tights?


I wore mine over my tight base layer. I don't see how you'd get a base layer over it without it tearing the velcro straps off and loosening the brace over time. And I wore mine once without a base layer and it was extremely uncomfortable that way.

Be aware that (according to my doctor) a brace like this does a great job at preventing hyperextension but next to nothing to prevent rotation of the joint which is how you tear ACL's and menisci in the first place. I took it very easy last year and last week I ditched the brace, 19 months post-op. I'm very happy that I can ride nearly pain-free now but it's been a long recovery to strengthen my leg to that point, and there's only so much you can do in the gym to replicate the kinds of impact your knee takes snowboarding. Good luck!


----------



## MAC_Ber (Jan 20, 2020)

drblast said:


> I wore mine over my tight base layer. I don't see how you'd get a base layer over it without it tearing the velcro straps off and loosening the brace over time. And I wore mine once without a base layer and it was extremely uncomfortable that way.
> 
> Be aware that (according to my doctor) a brace like this does a great job at preventing hyperextension but next to nothing to prevent rotation of the joint which is how you tear ACL's and menisci in the first place. I took it very easy last year and last week I ditched the brace, 19 months post-op. I'm very happy that I can ride nearly pain-free now but it's been a long recovery to strengthen my leg to that point, and there's only so much you can do in the gym to replicate the kinds of impact your knee takes snowboarding. Good luck!


goes without saying I’m scared to go back to snowboarding but that was my big goal for rehab (and mountain biking) and I feel strong so going to go for it. Thanks for the advice on the brace- how did it work with the seam of the fabric from the base layer? I’ve been “practicing” w tights under the brace while at home and I end up with really uncomfortable skin irritation from where the brace is tight on the fabric seams. Guess maybe that’s part of the price you pay after an injury like this. Was just hoping there was some trick I just didn’t know.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

MAC_Ber said:


> goes without saying I’m scared to go back to snowboarding but that was my big goal for rehab (and mountain biking) and I feel strong so going to go for it. Thanks for the advice on the brace- how did it work with the seam of the fabric from the base layer? I’ve been “practicing” w tights under the brace while at home and I end up with really uncomfortable skin irritation from where the brace is tight on the fabric seams. Guess maybe that’s part of the price you pay after an injury like this. Was just hoping there was some trick I just didn’t know.


Not to derail, but how soon were you back on your mountain bike after surgery? I'm one month post-op for ACL reconstruction, with meniscus debridement. I know I won't be able to get on a snowboard this season, but hopeful I'll be back on a bike by May.


----------



## MAC_Ber (Jan 20, 2020)

So I haven’t been back on the mountain bike but that’s mostly because it’s winter here. From the orthopedics perspective as well as physical therapy, I’m clear to do it but I have to wear the donjoy brace. The ortho said I need to wear the brace for any activity where I can’t predict where or how I will step- where my steps are unpredictable in terms of stability. I do indoor cycling as part of my strengthening exercises but haven’t been on a regular bike. When you ride a mountain hike, the risk is if you need to suddenly put your foot down to catch a fall or similar, the force you do that with and the fact that your foot may not be on even stable ground poses the risk. Hate to say it but in my opinion I wouldn’t ride until you’re done w the full rehab regimen and you’re cleared for sport. Good luck w the recovery- it’s long but worth it to get your active life back.


----------



## Matt Web (Sep 21, 2019)

a good diet is also important


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I wear my brace over my base layer.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

MCL and ACL tear years ago which has brought the onset of arthritis and a meniscus tear, I came across the Stōkō K1 Knee Brace which is an interesting brace. Basically it’s a pair of yoga pants with adjustable cables that run from your butt down your hamstrings and across/around your knees, with two BOA style tightener thingamajiggy on the top of your ass.

They’re a little speedy ($500) but still a $1000 cheaper then the knee brace (30 years ago) I had after my accident, the brace was covered under insurance and it looks like the K1‘s are as well.

I’m just not sure on the bulkiness of the BOA’s against your lower back/butt ? Seems like they’d rub against the chairlift.

just a thought


----------

